# حوامة المي 24 سوبر هايند Mil Mi-24MkIII super hind



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

MI-24 MK3 Super hind الجزائرية ​ 


بدأت القوات الجوية الجزائرية برنامج تحديث اسطولها من الحوامات الروسية من طرازMI-24المعروفة في الغرب بإسم Hind وذلك بمعاونة جنوب افريقيا شركة ATE جنوب افريقيا​ 
ولقد نجحت شركة ATE في تطوير طائرات الهليكوبتر من طراز Mi-24 الروسية. وتوفيرالشركةللجزائر قطع الغيار، و الدعم الأرضي، و معدات الأختبار، بالإضافة الى تكوين الطيارين وكذالك الطاقم الأرضي المدرب، فقد إتفقت الجزائرو شركةATE على أن تجديد هذه المنظومة العاملة منذ سنين حيث يعتبر حلاً أكثر جدوى من شراء منظومة جديدة كاملة من الخارج. و كانت النتيجة حلاً قد تناسب مع الاحتياجات الفنية و في ذات الوقت لم يشكل عبئاً على ميزانية الدولة الجزائرية. و علاوة على ذلك، فإن هذا الحل قد أثبت قوة تحمله لطبيعة البيئة الأفريقية القاسية كما أثبت أنه لا يقل كفاءة عن المعدات الروسية الصنع التى تتمتع بالمتانة و القدرة على تحمل الظروف القاسية.​ 
لقد تمكنت شركة ATE من تطوير الطائرة الهليكوبتر من طراز Mi-24 من خلال إدماج الأنظمة التالية في نظام متكامل: نظام رصد الهدف النهاري-الليلي مع مناظير الرؤية الليلية مع مدفع متحرك مركب على برج عيار 20مم مع ثمانية صواريخ مضادة للدبابات موجهة بأشعة الليزر من طراز INGWE ذات مدى يبلغ 5 كيلومترات مع حاويات عاكسات أشعة الرادار و طلقات الأشارات الضوئية للتمويه و نظام إضاءة التشكيلات الجوية، مما يعطي الطائرة قدرات متكاملة على شحن هجوم ليلي
بعد التطوير اصبح اسمها اسمSUPERHIND MkIIIB لهذه الطائرة الهليكوبتر.​ 
و علاوة على ذلك، فقد أعادت شركة ATE هيكلة النظام اللوجستي بالكامل حتى يتفق مع مثيلاته الغربية. و قد أشتمل ذلك على قطع غيار جديدة و توفير التدريب و التوثيق الذي أصبح يتم الآن عن طريق الحاسوب باللغتين الانجليزية و الفرنسية.​ 

و قد أعلنت شركة ATE مؤخراً إقامة مصنع جديد لتصنيع ريشات مراوح رئيسية و مركبة للطائرات الهليكوبتر، مما يعطي الريشات عمر تشغيلي غير محدود و يعزز من إستعداد الطائرة لأي عملية.​ 
و يأتي الطراز Superhind MkV بوصفه خطوة رائدة أخرى ضمن تعاون الجزائري جنوب افريقى وهي مجهزة بمقصورة ذات تصميم جديد و مبتكر مما يعطي الطيارين في المقصورة مجال رؤية ممتاز و خفضاً ل 2000 كلغ من وزن الطائرة و يعزز من ذلك تجهيزات طيران رقمية جديدة .​ 
و بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فقد وقعت شركة ATE إتفاقية تعاون مع مصنع ميل موسكو للطائرات الهليكوبتر بهدف ​ 
و تتميز طائرة MI-24 MK3 SUPERHIND بالمييزات الاَتية: ​ 


· مرشحات سحب الهواء مدمجة مع المحرك
· نظام مدمج لإخماد الأشعة تحت الحمراء
· طلاء مضاد للأشعة تحت الحمراء لتأمين التمويه
· مجهزة بعدد 18 صاروخاً
· مجهزة بثمانية صواريخ مضادة للدبابات موجهة بأشعة الليزر من طراز (INGWE) ذات مدى يبلغ 5 آلاف متر (5 كيلومترات)
· مجهزة بأربعة صواريخ جو – جو من طراز Mistral 
· مجهزة بعدد 400 ذخيرة حية عيار 20مم
· مجهزة بمدفع متحرك على برج عيار 20مم
· تؤمن حماية ضد أشعة الرادار حيث أنها مجهزة بعاكسات أشعة الرادار طلقات الإشارات الضوئية للتمويه 
· مجهزة بنظم إتصالات ملاحة جوية إلكترونية متخصصة من طراز IFF للتعرف على القوات عند الاشتباك و تمييز القوات الصديقة من المعادية و نظام للإنذار المكبر EW
· نظام ثابت للرؤية (طراز ARGOS 410 مع نظام FLIR للتصوير الحراري و التصوير بالأشعة تحت الحمراء + شاشة تليفزيونية لتوفير 3 مجالات للرؤية مجهزة بعدسة زووم لتقريب المسافات + نظام لتحديد و تتبع الهدف اَلياً بالإضافة إلى نظام تحديد مجال الهدف بأشعة الليزر من خلال خوذة الطيار مع نظام عرض المعلومات الخاص به(
· مقصورة طيار زجاجية رقمية متكاملة
· صواريخ موجهة بالليزر INGWE
· نظام الروئية ARGOS 410 ​ 



 

ملف 3دي للطائرة على موضوع برنامج E-drawing 2008​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك يابشمهندس استأذنك ان تخبرنا انواع الصورايخ 18 من حيث الوقود ووزن كل صاروخ


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## zibara (1 نوفمبر 2008)

طائرة تستحق الاحترام 
على كل حال افضلها على الاباتشي
لأن بها انظمة اقوى كما انها تستطيع الهجوم وقصف الصواريخ و هي تتقدم دون توقف
على عكس الاباتشي في حالة القصف الصاروخي تثبت في الجو 
تقبل مروري
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 نوفمبر 2008)

المي 24 قبل التحديث


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذه بعد التحديث


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذه هي القمرة المقترحة الجديدة للأم كا 5


----------



## اياد علي محمد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

zibara قال:


> طائرة تستحق الاحترام
> على كل حال افضلها على الاباتشي
> لأن بها انظمة اقوى كما انها تستطيع الهجوم وقصف الصواريخ و هي تتقدم دون توقف
> على عكس الاباتشي في حالة القصف الصاروخي تثبت في الجو
> ...


 
قد أشاطرك الرأي أخي و لكن الأحرى أن نكون موضوعيين 
هذه مقارنة اراها موقع الطائرات الأسطورية الفرنسي و الكل يعلم أن الفرنسيين لا يملكون لا المي 24 و لا الأباتشي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه المقارنة تيبن ان 


المي 24 
أقدم وأكبر و أقوى وأثقل من أباتشي 


و الأباتشي 
ذات طيران أسرع وأعلى و أطول من المي 24

إلال أن المقانة حدثت بين نموذجي 1972 للمي 24 و 1984 للاباتشي و هو ما يضعف المقارنة


----------

